
Show HN: The most-relevant GitHub repos per region - lorey
https://github.com/lorey/top-regional-repositories
======
millette
Nice! I made it available over dat too [https://top-regional-repositories-
millette.hashbase.io/](https://top-regional-repositories-
millette.hashbase.io/)

See [https://hashbase.io/millette/top-regional-
repositories](https://hashbase.io/millette/top-regional-repositories) for
details.

~~~
lorey
Okay, cool. Will it update automatically or point to the same version forever?

~~~
millette
Contrary to a torrent, a dat can be updated. I just pulled your latest changes
and the dat's content updated simultaneously.

